
Show HN: Golang CLI to manage Spotify playback with a TUI for search - jethom18
https://github.com/joshuathompson/baton
======
fulafel
Nitpick: you will sound more credible if you call it Go. If you look at
projects on Github, predominantly the senior projects use "Go" and only the
beginner ones use "Golang".

------
earenndil
Does it work without premium? All it seems to do for me is report information
-- not actually perform actions like change volume, pause/play, next/previous,
etc.

~~~
jethom18
Unfortunately, it appears not. [https://developer.spotify.com/web-api/working-
with-connect/#...](https://developer.spotify.com/web-api/working-with-
connect/#premium-only)

I will clarify in the README.

~~~
earenndil
:<

I will look to see if it can be done by selenium or something similar.

------
TheSmoke
hi, nice project, thank you. i'd like to create an emacs mode with it just for
some fun.

